# Short notice CT Casino herf



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Drew and I are meeting at Lucky's on Sunday if anyone is available and wants to herf.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Malik23 said:


> Drew and I are meeting at Lucky's on Sunday if anyone is available and wants to herf.


Looks like this will be Saturday rather than Sunday. Details to follow.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

What time on Saturday? :ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

dunng said:


> What time on Saturday? :ss


To short of notice for me. We need to plan a big one soon.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

dunng said:


> What time on Saturday? :ss


Not heard back from Drew or Paul, but about 1 is the time we usually meet, so that's what I'm planning on.



RPB67 said:


> To short of notice for me. We need to plan a big one soon.


Sorry for the short notice, just finishing off a box split with Drew and figured we'd make a herf of it. And sorry I missed you at the NERF as well. I hear you left before Ryan and I got there.


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

Pete,

I'm a no go as of now for this. You never know. The Mrs. could change her mind.. :tu 

Frank


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Would have been able to Herf on Sunday.....hopefully someday we can plan something for a Sunday cause its hard to get down there on Saturdays for me.  Maybe next time


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

I think Paul was thinking around 3pm. 1 might be a little early for him.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

We're headed out for sushi at 3 today if anyone is looking to make it.


----------

